# What Are The Conditions For Getting Into Medical School In India?



## AnnaMed

I ask because a lot of college exams portalmedycznofarmaceutyczny.pl spaces and how it is with you?


----------



## thalabathi

well..in india each state has its own board for high school n also thr s a central board nationwide..n u can do in either of these boards...depending on d scores u get in ur high school thr l b a councelling which s purely merit based..so if u get gud scores u can choose to join medschool n d institute..thr l b separate councelling for central n state boards..n in each med school too fixed reservations r availabe for these boards separately..if u dont get ur scores high enough in ur high school u loose ur opportunity to join medschool...n ya unlike other countries thr s no college bet ur high school n medschool..after highschool u go directly to medschool...


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

I completely agree with what Thalabathi has mentioned in the previous thread. To get an admission in a good college you have to score good marks in your entrance exams and the merit admission are purely based on the marks that you score.


----------

